# Picture Help



## Zagut (Sep 18, 2016)

Somehow I managed to post some pic's in line with my post. 

This post shows what I mean.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/sauteeing-cabbage-96460-2.html#post1479955

I have no idea how I did it but usually the pic's show up at the end as a thumb nail.

It had something to do with manage attachments but if I try to do this I'm flabbergasted.

Any suggestions from you computer wise folks for a dummy like me?

I'll continue to post the pics but putting them in line on a post can make things less confusing.


----------



## Souschef (Sep 18, 2016)

Here you go: Click on Reply
When that window opens, scroll down to Manage Attachments
Click on Manage Attachments A new window will open
Click on browse to find picture
When the picture is found click on the picture then click on Open
In the popup click on Upload.
When the picture shows in the popup close the Manage Attachments window


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2016)

Souschef said:


> Here you go: Click on Reply
> When that window opens, scroll down to Manage Attachments
> Click on Manage Attachments A new window will open
> Click on browse to find picture
> ...



This is what I do and it results in all the photos appearing at the end of the post after all text.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi Zagut. Here's how I do it. I copied your cabbage and bacon pics to use an example. 

Step 1. Name your pics so you can find them easily. 

Step 2. Open 'reply'. 

Step 3. Click on the little paper clip icon above the message box field. A separate window will pop up with several 'browse' boxes. Click on 'browse' and your pictures will show up. 

Step 4. Double click on a pic you want, the name will show up in the browse window. Click browse again, and find another pic that you want to post. You can do several...I did 3 because that's how many pics I borrowed from you. 

Step 5. When you are finished, hit 'upload'. Wait until it lets you know the pics are uploaded. 

Step 6. Click on the little paper clip icon again. It will say 'manage attachments'. You should see a drop down box of the pics you just loaded, and will know what order you want to post them.  Click on the one you want posted first. (It will show up with 

Zagut's sautéed cabbage


Zagut's finished meal. 


Click 'preview post' first instead of 'submit' and it should show your actual pictures instead of


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Cheryl J for a succinct explanation. I, to be honest, have been posting google photo links because it was easier than figuring out how to post images. Every time I try to post a link:







Now when I attach an image, well....


----------



## Zagut (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks so much Cheryl,

It's step 6 where I run into trouble.

But nothing ventured nothing gained. 


This is Lucy. 


This is Ethel. 
 

And this is the best mouser ever known Ms. Molly.


Time to hit preview and see if it worked. 



Yea!!!! It worked. 

Thanks again Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 19, 2016)

Yay! Absolutely perfect, Zagut!

And may I add....Lucy, Ethel, and the mouser MsMolly are as sweet and beautiful as can be.  I love your posts and so look forward to seeing them. I'm so glad this helped you!


----------



## MakerLing81 (Jan 26, 2017)

I have no idea of it


----------

